# Shu Uemura WR EX (whitening products)



## TennGirl (Mar 2, 2008)

Recently I was given the gift of 3 Shu Uemura products from Japan:

1. WR (White Recovery) EX Whitening Lotion Enriched

2. WR EX Activating Whitening Essence

3. WR EX Activating Whitening Cream

Problem is all instructions are in Japanese






Can anyone tell me how to use these? How often I should use them, etc.?

I am in my mid-40's and have aging spots and I understand these products are good for darker spots on my face to lighten them up.

Thanks in advance.

Shannon


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 2, 2008)

Anybody from Japan onh here?


----------



## Leony (Mar 3, 2008)

Ah, I used to have those samples before but I gave all my shu samples to my friend recently.

I can't help because I don't have the samples anymore. I tried to find the pamphlet but I think I've throw them away, because I couldn't find it lol.

As far as I can remember, I think you need to use the essence first and then the lotion/cream after. Use the cream one if you have normal/dry and lotion if you have combo/oily.

That's all I can suggest, but maybe others who have tried can help more.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 3, 2008)

Try going to Shu's website. I'm sure you can find instructions there on how to use the products. I've heard great things about their line, btw.


----------



## TennGirl (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for your responses. Problem is the products I have must be for the Japanese market because I can't even find them there (on the shu site) much less the instructions. I'll try what Leony said to do, just don't know how often to use them...how much is safe. Daily? You know a lot of the whitening products aren't suppose to be good for you if you use them a lot.


----------



## Leony (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh you have the full size of the products?

I can call my local shu counter and ask them about it.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Mar 4, 2008)

Why are you using whitening products? Is there something wrong with the color you naturally are?


----------



## mmana (Dec 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TennGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Recently I was given the gift of 3 Shu Uemura products from Japan:1. WR (White Recovery) EX Whitening Lotion Enriched

2. WR EX Activating Whitening Essence

3. WR EX Activating Whitening Cream

Problem is all instructions are in Japanese





Can anyone tell me how to use these? How often I should use them, etc.?

I am in my mid-40's and have aging spots and I understand these products are good for darker spots on my face to lighten them up.

Thanks in advance.

Shannon

Hi Shannon! I hope this would be of help to you...
* Shu Uemura WR Ex Whitening Lotion Enriched - recommended for normal and dry skin. Application: After cleansing the face, take an appropriate amount on the palm or cotton and spread gently on the face.

* Shu Uemura WR Ex Whitening Essence - a daily essence with a light weight mositurizing texture that quickly penetrates the skin. Vitamin C derivative and gentiana extract act to slow down melanin production. Application: After cleansing and toning the skin with lotion, take an appropriate amount (2-3 pushes) on the palm and spread gently on the skin.

NOTE: The essence at the mouth of the container or the cap may become darker in color when exposed to sunlight or air. This does not indicate a problem with the quality of the product; however, for hygienic care, make sure to clean the mouth of the container and close it tightly after use.

* Shu Uemura WR Ex Whitening Cream - A comfortable cream with fresh yet pampering that veils the skin with intense moisture while completing the whitening actions. Application: After cleansing and toning the skin with lotion, essence and emulsion, take an appropriate amount on the palm and spread gently on the skin.


----------

